
Introducing Elastic Fabric Adapter - samaysharma
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/11/introducing-elastic-fabric-adapter/?sc_channel=sm&sc_publisher=TWITTER&sc_country=Global&sc_geo=GLOBAL&sc_outcome=awareness&trk=AWS_reInvent_2018_launch_Elastic_Fabric_Adapter_TWITTER&sc_content=AWS_reInvent_2018_launch_Elastic_Fabric_Adapter&linkId=60210812
======
emayljames
Who comes up with those horrendous names: Super Elastic Fabric Constructor
Conductor is my guess at the next name.

